# Green Lantern Rise of The Manhunters



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2011)

PAL version in second post. http://gbatemp.net/t296369-green-lantern-r...t&p=3702554

*Castlevania.Lords.of.Shadow.Resurrection.DLC.XBOX360-MoNGoLS* - http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/...e7-c9dde24db27c

*Green_Lantern_Rise_of_The_Manhunters_USA_XBOX360-ProCiSiON*
Region locked USA only by the looks of things. It does claim some 3d support (anaglyph like Mayhem the other month).

Gamefaqs description
Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters is inspired by the feature film, which brings the enduringly popular DC Comics super hero to the big screen for the first time and which stars Ryan Reynolds in the title role as Hal Jordan, the newest member of the Green Lantern Corps. In the videogame players will utilize over a dozen constructs and take flight across the deepest parts of the Universe to restore intergalactic order by wielding the ultimate weapon: the Green Lantern power ring.

*Video* Developer interview.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv2uCHylwpg[/youtube]
There are a few gameplay/commentaries from random youtube users dotted around as well.

*Boxart*








Spoiler: NFO





```
?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
???????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
???????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
??????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ ????ÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ ?????
????ÂÂ???????ÂÂ?????????????????????????????? ???????????? ?????????????????? 
?????ÂÂÂÂ?????? ??? ???? ??? ???? ??? ???? ??? ???????? ??? ??? ???? ??? ????ÂÂ
????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ????????? ???ÂÂ??? ???? ??? ???? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??? ???? ??? ????ÂÂ
???ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ???????? ?????? ? ??? ???????? ??? ???????? ??? ????ÂÂ
????ÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ??????ÂÂ??????????????ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ???ÂÂ ???????ÂÂ????ÂÂ
??????ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ??????ÂÂ?????????????? ?ÂÂ???ÂÂ???ÂÂ ???????ÂÂ?????
?????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ???
????????????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂP R O C i S i O NÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?????
?????ÂÂ???ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????? 
?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Green_Lantern_Rise_of_The_Manhunters_USA_XBOX360-ProCiSiONÂÂÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????? ?
? ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ? ?????ÂÂ
?????ÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂThis game is 3D TechnologyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ ?ÂÂ??ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ that is compatible with all standard TVÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂsets and visible while wearing 3D glassesÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ XBOX360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ USAÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Filenames: xxx-glrotm.*
```


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2011)

A PAL version appeared

*Green_Lantern-Rise_of_the_Manhunters_PAL-XBOX360-RRoD*

*Boxart*






```
ÂÂÂÂ Green_Lantern-Rise_of_the_Manhunters_PAL-XBOX360-RRoD
ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.DETAiLS

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ReleaseDate... 2011-06-09ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?Source Media....... DVD9
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?Filename...... rrod-glm.rxxÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?Source Region...... PAL
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?RarCount...... 74x100MBÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?Playable Regions... PAL
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?Format........ ISOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?Verified........... Yes
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?http://marketplace.xbox.com/games

ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.iNFORMATION

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Eons before the Green Lantern Corps, the Guardians of the Universe
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ created an android race of interstellar policeùthe Manhunters. When
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ corrupted programming made them punish all life, the Manhunters were
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ exiled. Now theyÆve returned, seeking vengeance. You are Hal Jordan,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ the first human Green Lantern, armed with a power ring charged by
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ your will. Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters features the
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ likeness and voice talent of Ryan Reynolds.

ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.NOTES

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Playable Regions: PAL

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ SplitVid, SSv2, and verified with abgx360!

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Extra special thanks to *D*!

ÂÂ \________________________________________________________________________
ÂÂ ++ÂÂ RRoD - Right when you least expect it!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ++----------------'
```


----------

